# Will Styrene Hold Up Outdoors?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm considering making some structures out of styrene, in particular the Evergreen .040" thick. Will this hold up outdoors or will the sun be too much? Does it take paint well? What type of primer works well?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jim, 

Yes it will stand up well IF painted, though I think that the thickness you suggest is a bit thin, 1.5mm or 2mm thick would be better especially for the walls, even the 2mm will need some bracing inside. If you can look for 'sintra board' at 5mm thickness which is even better for walls. It is I think only available in 8ft by 4 ft sheets, here in the UK and that is the size of our version of it. 

Naturally I cannot speak for Colorado, as I am in the UK, but I use it a lot. I am sure that someone like Kevin Strong will post re it as well.

I use 1mm and 1/2mm (x2) for making windows: the frame in 2 layers of 1/2mm with the edges of the frame being 1mm, also doors are made from the 1mm for detailing onto a backing sheet of 1.5mm. 

You can use masonry paint (laid direct no undercoat) onto it, or enamels & acrylics, so normal undercoats can be used but not cellulose, that melts it! Roughen the surface slightly to give the paint a 'key' to grab onto.

Why not try a small building and subject it to your summer in Colorado and see what happens? Make it from 060 (1.5mm) and ensure the roof is thicker if possible to withstand sun/rain etc.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Peter; .040 is probably a little too thin to use for the structure. I'd be very concerned that it would end up too light and blow away in the slightest wind. Or, it might deform with the heat.


I do like using styrene and it does hold up very well outside. You don't need any primer; I use exterior latex paint and get it custom mixed for the right color. A quart will go a LONG way. 

I really like using acrylic as a frame for my structures. It adds weight and also serves as a base for my windows. I typically cover buildings with Precision Products styrene sheets. It's only .025" thick but is very sturdy when glued to the acrylic. 

There are lots of different textures and patterns available. Here are some examples:


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't used styrene outside but I did have a test track of that cheap plastic rail gauge one and they warped; maybe styrene has different properties than regular plastic


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Once you have made the building and painted it seal it with seal crete it's a uv protective seal. I use a spray bottle to apply then take a sponge brush and wipe excess off. Later RJD


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It should do well, as I've used it for various buildings over the years. As others have mentioned, paint it to keep it protected from UV. There's still an environmental element that comes into play, though, that varies from location to location. For instance, I've got roof panels made from 1/4" acrylic that have developed an ever-so-subtle bow to them. That's probably due to the intensely hot Colorado sun, but folks in AZ have been using the same stuff without any warping. I dunno... Try it on the basis that it should work just fine, but know you may have to do it again. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin,
I think the subtle warping is caused by more moisture being absorbed from ground evaporation on the underside of the acrylic vs the top of the acrylic being dried by the sun and wind. The slight moisture absorbtion causes the underside to swell slightly making it bigger, thus causing the piece to cup. I've seen this happen numerous times to aquarium lids. We tell customers to "flip their lid" to even out the absorbtion. I haven't tried it, but I think painting the underside of the acrylic to prevent the absorbtion of water would help. I also tell people to glue support ribs at 90 degrees to the flat surface to stiffen the large flat areas up.
Russ


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

*why push your luck...read the spec. on styrene-not recomended to be used in sunlight..been using ABS in different thicknesses 13 years - never a problem*


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I used styrene for braces on my plate girder bridges. Some of those have been exposed to the sun for over three years now with no problems at all. I started using styrene for structures last year. Haven't finished many yet but I'm pleased with its performance and ease of use. Seems to hold up just fine as long as its painted. You can get pretty thin with it in spots as long as there is sufficient bracing. The only place I've had any noticeable sagging or deformation is on the roof of this building. It was .040" thick. I had forgotten to brace it properly on the inside (between roof and ceiling). I could just leave it that way, since it is supposed to be a fairly run-down house, but I'll probably crack it open and fix it up just to be safe. (The sagging happened after this photo was taken):







This structure was built last year. It's roof is also .040" thick, but is sufficiently braced. So far it has not sagged at all:







This dilapidated blacksmith's shop was built entirely out of styrene, save for the corrugated metal roofing. The frame and planks are all close to scale thickness yet they're holding up just fine:


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

"they're holding up just fine" 
I don't know Ray? It looks kind of dilapidated


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 06/30/2009 3:09 PM
"they're holding up just fine" 
I don't know Ray? It looks kind of dilapidated " border="0" />





LOL!!


----------

